# Thinking of buying a 2013 allroad - what do i need to know?



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

Put a deposit on a nicely spec'd 2013, certified pre-owned. Going to see her this saturday. Would love a B9 but they are unfortunately out of my price range...Alltrack or new Tiguan is the next choice, but this is better equipped for less money and I think most of the depreciation has been taken. Just concerned about maintenance for the next 60K miles or so...

What should I look out for? Anything to know going in? It has extended warranty to 100K or 6 years...


----------

